# Jung and Myers-Briggs Personality Test



## Bearsy (Oct 16, 2010)

Personality test based on Jung - Myers-Briggs typology

This isn't an end all or anything, just a way to understand how others tick. Answer honestly, no type is better than another. I've taken the test a few times over the years, with similar results.


I scored ENTP.

Extroverted	Intuitive Thinking Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
. . . .22 . . . . . 50 . . . . 25 . . . . .44




> "The Inventor"
> Inventors begin building gadgets and mechanisms as young children, and never really stop, though as adults they will turn their inventiveness to many kinds of organizations, social as well as mechanical. There aren't many Inventors, say about two percent of the population, but they have great impact on our everyday lives. With their innovative, entrepreneurial spirit, Inventors are always on the lookout for a better way, always eyeing new projects, new enterprises, new processes. Always aiming to "build a better mousetrap."Inventors are keenly pragmatic, and often become expert at devising the most effective means to accomplish their ends. They are the most reluctant of all the types to do things in a particular manner just because that's the way they have been done. As a result, they often bring fresh, new approaches to their work and play. They are intensely curious and continuously probe for possibilities, especially when trying to solve complex problems. Inventors are filled with ideas, but value ideas only when they make possible actions and objects. Thus they see product design not as an end in itself, but as a means to an end, as a way of devising the prototype that works and that can be brought to market. Inventors are confident in their pragmatism, counting on their ability to find effective ways and means when they need them, rather than making a detailed blueprint in advance. A rough idea is all they need to feel ready to proceed into action.
> 
> Inventors often have a lively circle of friends and are interested in their ideas and activities. They are usually easy-going, seldom critical or carping. Inventors can be engaging conversationalists, able to express their own complicated ideas and to follow the ideas of others. When arguing issues, however, they may deliberately employ debate skills to the serious disadvantage of their opponents.
> ...





> "Clever" is the word that perhaps describes ENTPs best. The professor who juggles half a dozen ideas for research papers and grant proposals in his mind while giving a highly entertaining lecture on an abstruse subject is a classic example of the type. So is the stand-up comedian whose lampoons are not only funny, but incisively accurate.
> 
> ENTPs are usually verbally as well as cerebrally quick, and generally love to argue--both for its own sake, and to show off their often-impressive skills. They tend to have a perverse sense of humor as well, and enjoy playing devil's advocate. They sometimes confuse, even inadvertently hurt, those who don't understand or accept the concept of argument as a sport.
> 
> ...


Pretty much got the nail on the head, with this one.

I'd include a poll, but there's 16 types and only 10 poll options.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 16, 2010)

INTJ

I've done this several times in the past and that's what I always end up as.

I'm actually surprised at the correlations between the descriptions and my own personality. Oddly enough even predicts my career path down to a tee.

http://keirsey.com/handler.aspx?s=keirsey&f=fourtemps&tab=5&c=mastermind


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2010)

> ENFP--Extraverted iNtuitive Feeling Perceiving





> Like the other Idealists, Champions are rather rare, say two or three percent of the population, but even more than the others they consider intense emotional experiences as being vital to a full life. Champions have a wide range and variety of emotions, and a great passion for novelty. They see life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil, and they want to experience all the meaningful events and fascinating people in the world. The most outgoing of the Idealists, Champions often can't wait to tell others of their extraordinary experiences. Champions can be tireless in talking with others, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out. And usually this is not simple storytelling; Champions often speak (or write) in the hope of revealing some truth about human experience, or of motivating others with their powerful convictions. Their strong drive to speak out on issues and events, along with their boundless enthusiasm and natural talent with language, makes them the most vivacious and inspiring of all the types.
> 
> Fiercely individualistic, Champions strive toward a kind of personal authenticity, and this intention always to be themselves is usually quite attractive to others. At the same time, Champions have outstanding intuitive powers and can tell what is going on inside of others, reading hidden emotions and giving special significance to words or actions. In fact, Champions are constantly scanning the social environment, and no intriguing character or silent motive is likely to escape their attention. Far more than the other Idealists, Champions are keen and probing observers of the people around them, and are capable of intense concentration on another individual. Their attention is rarely passive or casual. On the contrary, Champions tend to be extra sensitive and alert, always ready for emergencies, always on the lookout for what's possible.
> 
> ...



I do this every so often too, I always end up as an ENF something.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I get ENFJ every time

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ENFJ

They say writer is good for that, and since I work well with people, director must be ever better.  I feel validated.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I get ENFJ every time
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ENFJ
> 
> They say writer is good for that, and since I work well with people, director must be ever better.  I feel validated.



same. it's been a while though.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm an INTP. Also known as The Engineer/Architect. Do I agree with it? Not fully. Lol. But I get that answer every time.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

Heh, personality tests always came across to me as some sort of ego stroking.

That being said, I'm ENTJ.
Extravert - 11
Intuituive - 62
Thinking - 50
Judging - 22



> ENTJs focus on the most efficient and organized means of performing a task. This quality, along with their goal orientation, often makes ENTJs superior leaders, both realistic and visionary in implementing a long-term plan. [...] They are dynamic and pragmatic problem solvers. They tend to have a high degree of confidence in their own abilities, making them assertive and outspoken. [...] appear arrogant, insensitive, and confrontational. [...] ENTJs tend to cultivate their personal power. They often end up taking charge of a situation that seems (to their mind, at least) to be out of control,[...]ENTJs are well served to seek the advice of a trusted Feeling type.



Not at ALL how I think of myself. Except for problem solving, it seems to be the direct opposite.

Quote from wikipedia.


----------



## djudex (Oct 16, 2010)

INTJ - Mastermind (hopefully evil!)

http://keirsey.com/handler.aspx?s=keirsey&f=fourtemps&tab=5&c=mastermind


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

ESTJ
http://keirsey.com/handler.aspx?s=keirsey&f=fourtemps&tab=2&c=supervisor

*Qualitative analysis of your type formula*
You are:
slightly expressed extravert
moderately expressed sensing personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
very expressed judging personality


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

ESFP
Extraverted: 67
Sensing: 25
Feeling: 12
perceiving: 44


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well...this test fails.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

I flip flop between ENFP and ENFJ. Today, I am an ENFJ: Extraverted 67% Intuitive 38% Feeling 38% Judging 11%

Thankfully, every single job that my "type" says I would be good with (especially a physician) actually really appeals to me (save for a teacher). Go me!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

ENFJ:

Extroverted - 22
Intuitive - 62
Feeling - 12
Judging - 1


----------



## topher38 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm today it's ESFP...... that feels right


----------



## Amandy (Oct 16, 2010)

ENFJ... Idealist/teacher? Oh hell to the no. Rational/architect all the way. That test is flawed.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

I've taken this before... but totally forget what I got, since I took it over 5 years ago for a school assignment.

But yeah, this time I've gotten: *INTJ*.

Introverted - %11
Intuitive - %38
Thinking - %12
Judging - %33

Although, I've read at least two separate articles about how this particular test is bullshit... so I'm not putting much stock in it.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 16, 2010)

How can a test that takes a couple minutes going to work for everyone? Definitely take these with a grain of salt, but they are amusing.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm an ENFP... sounds funny when you say it lol

Extraverted	44
Intuitive 38	
Feeling 50	
Perceiving 11


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I'm an ENFP... sounds funny when you say it lol
> 
> Extraverted	44
> Intuitive 38
> ...



Wait... so are you ENFP or EIFP?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 16, 2010)

the test letters at the top of the next page said enfp, yours should have been IITJ based of your logic. I also find no entry of EIFP or IITJ


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> the test letters at the top of the next page said enfp



I'm just ridiculous and the fact that the site uses the word "N" to designate intuitive, which obviously starts with an I, just blows my mind.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> the test letters at the top of the next page said enfp
> 
> yours should have been IITJ based of your logic



You know how stupidly *literal* my logic is... xP


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 16, 2010)

INTJ tend to rely on their logic than common sense


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I'm an ENFP... sounds funny when you say it lol
> 
> Extraverted	44
> Intuitive 38
> ...



But hey! We're both 38% Intuitive, despite the fact that the other ones are opposites.

I'm totally tempted to type both of our results into that marriage test... but no way in hell am I going to pay $6 to get a silly result that is pointless since the test itself isn't completely accurate.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 16, 2010)

aye I agree... plus reality is just better


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 16, 2010)

Your Type is 
INTJ
Introverted	- 100%
Intuitive- 88%	
Thinking- 1%	
Judging- 22%

I've always been pretty much evenly T/F. 

INTJ is actually one of the rarest results- I enjoy the fact that it's pretty common on here.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

ENFP --And it pretty much has remained constant since I started taking the test years ago. 

E was 100%. Surprise surprise. All the others are basically 50% so I'm almost evenly balanced except I'm disgustingly extroverted.

Sassy--only 2 or 3% huh? How high was your E percentage?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> How can a test that takes a couple minutes going to work for everyone? Definitely take these with a grain of salt, but they are amusing.


Actually you can take a series of them that are much more comprehensive. I've taken one that was an hour long for a psych evaluation when I was considering WLS. I always get the same results. YMMV.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Actually you can take a series of them that are much more comprehensive. I've taken one that was an hour long for a psych evaluation when I was considering WLS. I always get the same results. YMMV.



Same here, only it was for a psych class.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine said I was a BAMF


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> ENFP --And it pretty much has remained constant since I started taking the test years ago.
> 
> E was 100%. Surprise surprise. All the others are basically 50% so I'm almost evenly balanced except I'm disgustingly extroverted.
> 
> Sassy--only 2 or 3% huh? How high was your E percentage?



Pardon?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Mine said I was a BAMF


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Pardon?


What was your percentage on extroversion? Do you remember? Nevermind. No biggie.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 16, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Your Type is
> INTJ
> Introverted	- 100%
> Intuitive- 88%
> ...



I often end up with either this, or occasionally swapping to something else, both of which are like the rarest results.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 16, 2010)

I started this, then quit. Not even halfway finished with it. I guess that says something about my personality right there, eh?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> What was your percentage on extroversion? Do you remember? Nevermind. No biggie.



Redid it just for you. :kiss2:

33	25	38	33

# moderately expressed extravert
# moderately expressed intuitive personality
# moderately expressed feeling personality
# moderately expressed judging personality

Flitting between similar judging/perceiving scores, which pretty much places me on the line.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like no one got the same result as me


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Mine said I was a BAMF



Our apartments come with wireless internet modems that we set up. Everyone else does (apartment number)ABCD, depending on the number of residents in the apartment.

Ours is (apartment number)BAMF.

Get on my level.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Mine said I was a BAMF



I already am one. 

No, seriously, I am. In my co-ed fraternity that I'm in, I'm in the BAMF family. We even have tshirts. 

/cool-story-brah-moment
^^
And I don't care.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 16, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm just ridiculous and the fact that the site uses the word "N" to designate intuitive, which obviously starts with an I, just blows my mind.



Can't have two Is can you?
Intuitive and Introverted. 
Because Intro/Extrovert comes first, logically it gets to keep it's initial.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 17, 2010)

I usually test as an INTP


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 17, 2010)

can anyone post a link? i took mine on okcupid and have nooooo desire to go and reactivate my account looking for it again...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> can anyone post a link? i took mine on okcupid and have nooooo desire to go and reactivate my account looking for it again...



Look in the OP.


I hate to say this, but this is pretty dead-on for me. Even the writer part.
Mine was:


INFJ
Introverted 56
Intuitive 62
Feeling 12
Judging 11

Counselors have an exceptionally strong desire to contribute to the welfare of others, and find great personal fulfillment interacting with people, nurturing their personal development, guiding them to realize their human potential. Although they are happy working at jobs (such as writing) that require solitude and close attention, Counselors do quite well with individuals or groups of people, provided that the personal interactions are not superficial, and that they find some quiet, private time every now and then to recharge their batteries. Counselors are both kind and positive in their handling of others; they are great listeners and seem naturally interested in helping people with their personal problems. Not usually visible leaders, Counselors prefer to work intensely with those close to them, especially on a one-to-one basis, quietly exerting their influence behind the scenes.
Counselors are scarce, little more than one percent of the population, and can be hard to get to know, since they tend not to share their innermost thoughts or their powerful emotional reactions except with their loved ones. They are highly private people, with an unusually rich, complicated inner life. Friends or colleagues who have known them for years may find sides emerging which come as a surprise. Not that Counselors are flighty or scattered; they value their integrity a great deal, but they have mysterious, intricately woven personalities which sometimes puzzle even them.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 17, 2010)

INTP and sometimes INTJ. When I was younger I usually had INTJ and it had my legal career path looking like it fit me to a tee. Then I left that during 2L and am feeling fine!


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, that's it, I always bounce between INTJ and INFJ within a percent of each other, both of which are rare so I guess it's good.

I think the difference is how cynical I am on the given test day.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 17, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Looks like no one got the same result as me



Don't worry Carla, no one every seems to get my result either....ISFJ. So, you and I are outcasts together


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 17, 2010)

I swear Judex and I were just talking about this yesterday.

Im like the 3rd ENFP. The energizer bunny of the Meyers Briggs


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, I am *such* an energizer bunny too! *cough*


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I swear Judex and I were just talking about this yesterday.
> 
> Im like the 3rd ENFP. The energizer bunny of the Meyers Briggs


I think the fourth, no? Sassy, ChrisVersion2.0, you and me.


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

I got ESFJ!!
Seems pretty accurate.

Extraverted - 11%
Sensing - 25%
Feeling - 62%
Judging - 22%


----------



## BeerMe (Oct 17, 2010)

ENTJ:

Extroverted - 11
Intuitive - 88
Thinking - 12
Judging - 56


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm an INTP. Also known as The Engineer/Architect. Do I agree with it? Not fully. Lol. But I get that answer every time.





CarlaSixx said:


> Looks like no one got the same result as me



I did! I've taken the formal Myers-Briggs test (through career counsseling at University), and the on-line Kiersey temperment sorter, and this one....I usually get INTP, although occasionally I've scored INFP.

On the one linked in by the OP, today, I scored: 

Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
44	88	50	11

I usually score more strongly on the Perceiving part, but my wife, who is an INTJ, is rubbing off on my behavior, and some of the questions are about behavior, not attitudes....I'm always on time for appointments because that is really important to her, so I'll do that for her, not from my own nature, for example.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 18, 2010)

Tad said:


> I did! I've taken the formal Myers-Briggs test (through career counsseling at University), and the on-line Kiersey temperment sorter, and this one....I usually get INTP, although occasionally I've scored INFP.
> 
> On the one linked in by the OP, today, I scored:
> 
> ...



Tad, you've changed . . . you're not the man I remember.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 18, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I get ENFJ every time
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ENFJ
> 
> They say writer is good for that, and since I work well with people, director must be ever better.  I feel validated.



Me too....always ENFJ.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 18, 2010)

ENFP: The Champion! (eat that bitches!)

Extroverted Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %

78 62 75 56

Like the other Idealists, Champions are rather rare, say two or three percent of the population, but even more than the others they consider intense emotional experiences as being vital to a full life. Champions have a wide range and variety of emotions, and a great passion for novelty. They see life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil, and they want to experience all the meaningful events and fascinating people in the world. The most outgoing of the Idealists, Champions often can't wait to tell others of their extraordinary experiences. Champions can be tireless in talking with others, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out. And usually this is not simple storytelling; Champions often speak (or write) in the hope of revealing some truth about human experience, or of motivating others with their powerful convictions. Their strong drive to speak out on issues and events, along with their boundless enthusiasm and natural talent with language, makes them the most vivacious and inspiring of all the types.

Fiercely individualistic, Champions strive toward a kind of personal authenticity, and this intention always to be themselves is usually quite attractive to others. At the same time, Champions have outstanding intuitive powers and can tell what is going on inside of others, reading hidden emotions and giving special significance to words or actions. In fact, Champions are constantly scanning the social environment, and no intriguing character or silent motive is likely to escape their attention. Far more than the other Idealists, Champions are keen and probing observers of the people around them, and are capable of intense concentration on another individual. Their attention is rarely passive or casual. On the contrary, Champions tend to be extra sensitive and alert, always ready for emergencies, always on the lookout for what's possible.

Champions are good with people and usually have a wide range of personal relationships. They are warm and full of energy with their friends. They are likable and at ease with colleagues, and handle their employees or students with great skill. They are good in public and on the telephone, and are so spontaneous and dramatic that others love to be in their company. Champions are positive, exuberant people, and often their confidence in the goodness of life and of human nature makes good things happen.

Joan Baez, Phil Donahue, Paul Robeson, Bill Moyer, Elizibeth Cady Stanton, Joeseph Campbell, Edith Wharton, Sargent Shriver, Charles Dickens, and Upton Sinclair are examples of Idealist Champions


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 18, 2010)

I flip between INFJ and INTJ, the Counselor and the Mastermind

Both are only maybe 1% of the population according to one result, so I suppose the fact that I waver between them always on the line between Thinking and Feeling makes me extra-special!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 19, 2010)

Weird. Every time I have taken this test I have gotten all INTP except once (got ENTP). This time I take it and get INFP. Strange. 

Your Type is
INFP
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
78	50	12	11


----------



## Tad (Oct 19, 2010)

It is interesting how high a portion of the people here are 'N'(intuitive rather than sensing), given that Sensing is the majority of the population (around 75% according to Kiersey). I wonder if 'intuitives' are more comfortable with things like web boards somehow?


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 19, 2010)

Tad said:


> It is interesting how high a portion of the people here are 'N'(intuitive rather than sensing), given that Sensing is the majority of the population (around 75% according to Kiersey). I wonder if 'intuitives' are more comfortable with things like web boards somehow?



I can see it. Think about the number of similar meshing personality types we actually have here. Most of us are very introspective and really have this quality of thinking that actually led us to seek out and intermingle into a community like this. A whole lot of us go against the mold in more ways than just our size preferences, so maybe the preference is another product of that thinking, considering we also tend to be more open-minded by comparison to the whole.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 15, 2013)

*BUMP~!*


It looks like I'm the only ISTP which makes me a Crafter. I'm the motherfuckin backbone of society, yall$.




> Like their fellow SPs, ISTPs are fundamentally Performers (note the capital 'P' ), but as Ts their areas of interest tend to be mechanical rather than artistic like those of ISFPs, and unlike most ESPs they do not present an impression of constant activity. On the contrary, they lie dormant, saving their energy until a project or an adventure worthy of their time comes along--and then they launch themselves at it. The apparently frenzied state that inevitably ensues is actually much more controlled than it appears--ISTPs always seem to know what they're doing when it comes to physical or mechanical obstacles--but the whole chain of events presents a confusing and paradoxical picture to an outsider.
> 
> ISTPs are equally difficult to understand in their need for personal space, which in turn has an impact on their relationships with others. They need to be able to "spread out"--both physically and psychologically--which generally implies encroaching to some degree on others, especially if they decide that something of someone else's is going to become their next project. (They are generally quite comfortable, however, with being treated the same way they treat others--at least in this respect.) But because they need such a lot of flexibility to be as spontaneous as they feel they must be, they tend to become as inflexible as the most rigid J when someone seems to be threatening their lifestyle (although they usually respond with a classic SP rage which is yet another vivid contrast to their "dormant," impassive, detached mode). These territorial considerations are usually critical in relationships with ISTPs; communication also tends to be a key issue, since they generally express themselves non-verbally. When they do actually verbalize, ISTPs are masters of the one-liner, often showing flashes of humor in the most tense situations; this can result in their being seen as thick-skinned or tasteless.
> 
> ...




This feels surprisingly accurate for an online test, in spite of the fact that's it co-written by someone named _Joe Butt_, it has a "" in it and crafter isn't a real word.


----------



## MRdobolina (Apr 15, 2013)

ISFP here ...


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 15, 2013)

When I first did the Myers-Briggs, I was INTJ. Over 20 years I have slowly drifted to where I'm as likely to be INTP as INTJ - and I can see the evolution in my personality, as I pay more attention to other people's emotions.

I find the personal descriptions are always a loose match, but what I do find powerful about M-B types is that they predict, very accurately, how I react and work with others and how I'll do and manage in group work - eerily accurate there.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm an INFJ.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Apr 15, 2013)

INTJ moderate to strong for all of them

44 50 62 89


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Apr 16, 2013)

ISTJ
Introvert(78%) Sensing(50%) Thinking(1%) Judging(11%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)

Yep, I prefer to hide in the back ground rather than be center stage. I hate being noticed.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 16, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(62%) Judging(78%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
 You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)

Waaah, stop rubbing in how introverted I am! ;____;


----------



## Tad (Apr 16, 2013)

fat hiker said:


> When I first did the Myers-Briggs, I was INTJ. Over 20 years I have slowly drifted to where I'm as likely to be INTP as INTJ - and I can see the evolution in my personality, as I pay more attention to other people's emotions.
> 
> I find the personal descriptions are always a loose match, but what I do find powerful about M-B types is that they predict, very accurately, how I react and work with others and how I'll do and manage in group work - eerily accurate there.



I know I've read re Myers-Briggs types that one should ideally move to the middle over time, as our weird sides catch up with our stronger. Although I'm sure I have become more introverted over time 

Also it amuses me when I see so many of the people on here whose posts always seem so sensible to me....are the same type as my wife! (intj). (I am still an intp)


----------



## biglynch (Apr 16, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> INTJ
> Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(62%) Judging(78%)
> 
> You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
> ...



well done at scoring 100%. I've never scored 100% on anything

...oh im ENTJ 56% 50% 50% 1%


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 17, 2013)

biglynch said:


> well done at scoring 100%. I've never scored 100% on anything
> 
> ...oh im ENTJ 56% 50% 50% 1%



Thank you, thank you! =p You got a 1% though, that is pretty impressive!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 17, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Thank you, thank you! =p You got a 1% though, that is pretty impressive!



yeah i'm not sure how i got the 1% but yeah kind of impressive i guess.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 17, 2013)

My only question would be: How would Batman rate on this scale? Here you have a guy with indomitable will (figure if he didn't have tragedy issues, he'd be a Green Lantern that would rival Hal Jordan), focused rage and an unreal sense of justice. His level of paranoia, or in his eyes, preparing for every contingency, must be off the charts. This is a guy who, when he goes to take a shit, expects the toilet to attempt to kill him. I'm just curious how he and other superheroes would rate...

Aah, found it. Batman's an ENTJ. Hannibal Lecter's an INTJ, by comparison.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 17, 2013)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My only question would be: How would Batman rate on this scale? Here you have a guy with indomitable will (figure if he didn't have tragedy issues, he'd be a Green Lantern that would rival Hal Jordan), focused rage and an unreal sense of justice. His level of paranoia, or in his eyes, preparing for every contingency, must be off the charts. This is a guy who, when he goes to take a shit, expects the toilet to attempt to kill him. I'm just curious how he and other superheroes would rate...
> 
> Aah, found it. Batman's an *ENTJ*. Hannibal Lecter's an INTJ, by comparison.



Im the same as Batman. OK


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 18, 2013)

biglynch said:


> Im the same as Batman. OK



I'm the same as hannibal lecter!! That explains why I like bigger people then! They are yummy! :eat1:


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 18, 2013)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Aah, found it. Batman's an ENTJ. Hannibal Lecter's an INTJ, by comparison.



Considering INTJ, Batman could fall under that as well, since he's definitely more introverted (loner type) than extroverted. 

As Bruce Wayne, he pretends to be extroverted as to not arouse suspicion. Then again, the writers could make him a birthday entertainer.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 18, 2013)

Mordecai said:


> Considering INTJ, Batman could fall under that as well, since he's definitely more introverted (loner type) than extroverted.
> 
> As Bruce Wayne, he pretends to be extroverted as to not arouse suspicion. Then again, the writers could make him a birthday entertainer.



Dont take this away from meeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mckee (Apr 20, 2013)

ISTJ here

ISTJ
Introvert(67%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(75%) Judging(44%)
You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 20, 2013)

ISFJ
Introvert(11%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(12%) Judging(33%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 21, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I'm the same as hannibal lecter!! That explains why I like bigger people then! They are yummy! :eat1:



You're not the first FFA I have heard say that.


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 21, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> You're not the first FFA I have heard say that.



These FFA people sound bizarre. Cannibalism? Horrifying!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 21, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> These FFA people sound bizarre. Cannibalism? Horrifying!



It really is! Makes a BHM feel like a piece of meat.


----------



## SD007 (Apr 21, 2013)

INTJ! -- seems legit

I like wikipedia's description better:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ



ALSO, this is interesting. Type in your name and see what it means! :-D
http://www.paulsadowski.com/Numbers.asp


----------



## The Dark Lady (Apr 22, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> You're not the first FFA I have heard say that.



Was I even the first one you'd heard say that?

And big whoopin' surprise, another INTJ shows up in this thread. Who likes big delicious fat guys. And Hannibal Lecter. _Mmmmmhmmmmm_.


----------



## Drifter (Apr 22, 2013)

INFJ here. Done these tests for years, always the same thing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2013)

ISTJ
Introvert(56%) Sensing(31%) Thinking(50%) Judging(56%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (31%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## BigWheels (Apr 28, 2013)

Drumroll please.....

INTJ (Big surprise huh?)

Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(62%) Thinking(75%) Judging(67%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have distinctive preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)


----------



## tankyguy (Apr 28, 2013)

INFP
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(38%) Perceiving(22)%

You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)


Same as I usually get.

Nice to be in the company of Tim Burton and William Shakespeare. 

Not so nice being grouped in with folks like Virginia Woolf, Kurt Cobain and Sylvia Plath.


----------



## BigWheels (Apr 28, 2013)

http://www.celebritytypes.com/intj.php


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 28, 2013)

So.... three years on....

ESFJ:

Extravert(1%) Sensing(1%) Feeling(38%) Judging(44%)


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 29, 2013)

I.S.F.J. - glad I found this. Trying to figure out what to do with the next 50 years of my life.


----------



## BigBluesMo (Apr 30, 2013)

ENFJ
Extravert(33%) iNtuitive(75%) Feeling(38%) Judging(1%)

Yep 5 days in a row and 5 days the same answer. So guess I won't be having a career change anytime soon LOL


----------



## cakeboy (May 2, 2013)

According to this fine test, I'm a SAHM, or Shit Ass Ho Motherfucker. I'm prone to cake thievery and bum pinching. Screw you Tom Cruise! Psychology is AWESOME.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 5, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> According to this fine test, I'm a SAHM, or Shit Ass Ho Motherfucker. I'm prone to cake thievery and bum pinching. Screw you Tom Cruise! Psychology is AWESOME.



Sounds like you need to wipe a bit more carefully.


----------



## cakeboy (May 5, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds like you need to wipe a bit more carefully.



Nah. I went to Costco and got a deal on a midget with a Water Pik. Clean as a whistle!


----------



## Ontarioguy3 (May 7, 2013)

"INFP

Introvert (89%) iNtuitive (25%) Feeling (12%) Perceiving (44)%

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion 
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing 
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging"

Makes sense.

"INFP children often exhibit this in a 'Calvin and Hobbes' fashion, switching from reality to fantasy and back again." That was me alright!


----------



## Dmitra (May 7, 2013)

I've taken this several times and have bounced between INFP and what I got just now:

ISFP

Introvert(89%) Sensing(1%) Feeling(25%) Perceiving(33)%
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)


----------



## J34 (May 21, 2013)

*INTP *

Strong preference of *Introversion *over Extraversion (*100%*)
Distinctive preference of *Intuition *over Sensing (*75%*)
Distinctive preference of *Thinking *over Feeling (*75%*)
Slight preference of *Perceiving *over Judging (*22%*)

This is not news to me. I still believe my perceiving is way higher than 22%. I can never get things done on time, and lack any sense of direction for most of anything I do. Plus I have a larger than average hippocampus lending to great spatial reasoning. Though all it helps me is to not get lost, and to rearrange spaces. (My head is like Inception w/o the music)

Also my feeling might be much lower. I almost feel (HA!) that I am emotionally stunted? I don't know if anyone of similar/neighboring temperament also deal with this?


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 21, 2013)

Well that was fin...ish

ISTJ
Introvert(56%) Sensing(25%) Thinking(25%) Judging(67%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have distinctive preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 8, 2013)

INTP here...


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 10, 2013)

INTJ or INTP, depending on the version of the test - the J and P are really closely balanced, everything else is distinctly INT. And, as others have noted, it really does describe how I interact with the world. INTPs make good teachers, and I am one of those.


----------



## Polarbear (Jun 15, 2013)

INFJ
Have taken this test so many times because of psychology classes.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 29, 2013)

INFJ!

*high fives Polarbear*

Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(50%) Feeling(50%) Judging(1%)

:happy:


----------



## dublover43 (Jul 4, 2013)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> ISTJ
> Introvert(78%) Sensing(50%) Thinking(1%) Judging(11%)
> 
> You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
> ...


Woot! Another ISTJ! I'll hide in the corner with ya!


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 5, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> INFJ!
> 
> *high fives Polarbear*
> 
> ...



Glad to see there are some other INFJs around here :wubu:

I've taken this test twice, and both times, the results were mostly the same:
*

Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(75%) Feeling(25%) Judging(11%)*


I've got to say though, some of those questions are so effing vague it's sometimes difficult to know how to answer them. I always have to make examples in my mind to go along with them, heh. I will say that it seems like a fairly accurate personality depiction, at least for me. I browsed around on a forum dedicated to discussing the results of this particular test and, just out of curiosity, I started reading posts randomly, prior to looking at which "type" they were. I was almost always able to pick out the other INFJs because I could usually relate with what they were saying, or how they were saying it, if that makes any sense. The INTJs seemed to fool me sometimes though .

In any case, it's an interesting test, and although I normally don't think much about exercises like this, I'll probably try and get my friends to take it, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## shandyman (Jul 5, 2013)

Time to be honest

I thought these personality tests would be total bullshit, based on no real evidence at all.
I have taken the test 3 times over a couple of days and each time come back with the same results. At least I am consistent with my answers
Here are my results 
INTP
Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(50%) Thinking(75%) Perceiving(6)%

I did not think I was THAT introverted, as I see myself as sociable. But thinking about it I socialise with the same few people once or twice a week and we all like fairly quiet environments.

Apparently it makes me an architect, after reading this > http://keirsey.com/4temps/architect.asp I would say it is a very accurate reflection of my personality.
Does it mean I am going to remain a loner?


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 5, 2013)

shandyman said:


> Time to be honest
> 
> I thought these personality tests would be total bullshit, based on no real evidence at all.
> I have taken the test 3 times over a couple of days and each time come back with the same results. At least I am consistent with my answers
> ...



I think the Forer Effect is probably the biggest reason to be skeptical of this. Still, I've always been fond of this particular test, and I enjoy it for comparisons among people. 

Introverted doesn't necessarily mean you're a hermit or shy. It just means that while you like some socialization...you're not energized by it like an extrovert would be. Introverts tend to get their energy from time alone. So even though someone can be sociable - like myself sometimes - they need their solitary time and prefer communicating one-on-one or in small groups. 

You'll remain a loner if you WANT to be a loner. If you don't, there's nothing stopping you but yourself


----------



## shandyman (Jul 5, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> I think the Forer Effect is probably the biggest reason to be skeptical of this. Still, I've always been fond of this particular test, and I enjoy it for comparisons among people.
> 
> Introverted doesn't necessarily mean you're a hermit or shy. It just means that while you like some socialization...you're not energized by it like an extrovert would be. Introverts tend to get their energy from time alone. So even though someone can be sociable - like myself sometimes - they need their solitary time and prefer communicating one-on-one or in small groups.
> 
> You'll remain a loner if you WANT to be a loner. If you don't, there's nothing stopping you but yourself



I have read a couple of descriptions of my results and they are surprisingly accurate. I do like to spend a lot time alone and I am very selective when and with whom I socalise with. There were also little traits which it picked up on like leaving basic tasks, such as bill paying, to the last minute and finding them surprisingly stressful.
Now what to do with this new found information!!


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 5, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> I think the Forer Effect is probably the biggest reason to be skeptical of this. Still, I've always been fond of this particular test, and I enjoy it for comparisons among people.
> 
> Introverted doesn't necessarily mean you're a hermit or shy. It just means that while you like some socialization...you're not energized by it like an extrovert would be. Introverts tend to get their energy from time alone. So even though someone can be sociable - like myself sometimes - they need their solitary time and prefer communicating one-on-one or in small groups.
> 
> You'll remain a loner if you WANT to be a loner. If you don't, there's nothing stopping you but yourself



Personally, I regard such tests in the same way as Zodiac signs. They're fun to think about, but don't seriously let them impact you.

I second the point about introversion. Some of history's greatest leaders were introverts. It's in no way mutually exclusive with being gregarious and _acting_ like a social butterfly (provided you're given alone time to recharge). Plus, I don't think it fully takes into account the advent of interacting with people online. You can be alone and comfortable, yet at the same time interacting with dozens of people. Is that truly still introversion?


----------



## Amaranthine (May 14, 2015)

http://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pri...-hell-for-each-myers-briggs-personality-type/

I've seen this going around tonight and thought people might find it entertaining. INTJ hell is spot-on for me. Granted, these are pretty awful for most people. 

Plus there's plenty of newer people who haven't been subjected to the test


----------



## tankyguy (May 14, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> http://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pri...-hell-for-each-myers-briggs-personality-type/
> 
> I've seen this going around tonight and thought people might find it entertaining. INTJ hell is spot-on for me. Granted, these are pretty awful for most people.
> 
> Plus there's plenty of newer people who haven't been subjected to the test



INFP

"Your deepest thoughts and feelings are exposed to a large audience and everyone thinks that youre pathetic and unoriginal."

:sad:


----------



## MattB (May 14, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> http://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pri...-hell-for-each-myers-briggs-personality-type/
> 
> I've seen this going around tonight and thought people might find it entertaining. INTJ hell is spot-on for me. Granted, these are pretty awful for most people.
> 
> Plus there's plenty of newer people who haven't been subjected to the test



I've taken this test before, also INTJ.


----------



## Tad (May 14, 2015)

For my type they wrote: 

“INTP &#8211; You are eternally condemned to researching an extremely vapid topic using wildly inaccurate methods, mostly involving interviewing people who have no idea what they’re talking about.”

But I think it would be more hellish if it was simply: “You are forced to play a high-speed game of whack-a-mole, with failure to perform well enough causing suffering for others.” No patterns to figure out, no time to think, no ability to make things better.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 14, 2015)

Tad said:


> But I think it would be more hellish if it was simply: You are forced to play a high-speed game of whack-a-mole, with failure to perform well enough causing suffering for others. No patterns to figure out, no time to think, no ability to make things better.



This may the best definition of political office I've ever read.


----------



## MsBrightside (May 14, 2015)

littlefairywren said:


> Don't worry Carla, no one every seems to get my result either....ISFJ. So, you and I are outcasts together


 


LeoGibson said:


> ISFJ
> Introvert(11%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(12%) Judging(33%)
> You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)
> You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
> ...


 


Sweetie said:


> I.S.F.J. - glad I found this. Trying to figure out what to do with the next 50 years of my life.


 
Greetings, comrades! LeoG, your percentages make me think you might have strong traits from some of the other categories as well.

ISFJ = "The Defender" (cool name; I feel like I might have some sort of undiscovered superpower )



> _Introvert(56%) Sensing(1%) Feeling(38%) Judging(56%)_
> _You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)_
> _You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)_
> _You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)_
> ...


 
It feels kind of narcissistic to post this (see below), but if more of you would do this, it would save me the trouble of looking them up. 



> _ISFJ Description_
> _by Marina Margaret Heiss_
> 
> _ISFJs are characterized above all by their desire to serve others, their "need to be needed." In extreme cases, this need is so strong that standard give-and-take relationships are deeply unsatisfying to them; however, most ISFJs find more than enough with which to occupy themselves within the framework of a normal life. (Since ISFJs, like all SJs, are very much bound by the prevailing social conventions, their form of "service" is likely to exclude any elements of moral or political controversy; they specialize in the local, the personal, and the practical.) _
> ...


I think most of this fits for me, although something I saw also mentioned academia, which is where most of my work experience lies.


----------



## Amaranthine (May 14, 2015)

Tad said:


> You are forced to play a high-speed game of whack-a-mole, with failure to perform well enough causing suffering for others.



I feel like this wouldn't be terribly out of place in a Saw movie.


----------



## Melian (May 14, 2015)

I always come up as ENTJ - The Executive. The hell is way too real....

*ENTJ*  Somebody is wrong, and theyre directing a large group of people! You cant do anything about it and will have to obey whatever inefficient policies they decide to implement.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 15, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> LeoGibson said:
> 
> 
> > ISFJ
> ...



You are definitely right. It's also why I don't put much stock in these types of things, because for too many people, personality is fluid depending on the circumstance and the time they are in. At least for me it is. I just took it again and came out like this,

*ENFJ
Extravert(33%) iNtuitive(25%) Feeling(38%) Judging(33%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (33%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)*

But in looking at the link Amaranthine posted, while the ENFJ hell would indeed be somewhat hellish for me,

*ENFJ  Your loved ones are in dire need of guidance but every piece of advice you gives them inadvertently makes things worse for them.
*
In actuality, this one would be even more of a hell for me.

*ESFJ  Someone you love is in dire need of practical help and you cant give it to them. Worse yet, they think youre refusing to help them out of pettiness and theyre mad at you.
*


----------



## Crumbling (May 15, 2015)

INTJ

Introvert(50%) iNtuitive(38%) Thinking(25%) Judging(11%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (50%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)

(IIRC I get this result fairly consistently)

Frankly, Everything on the personal hell list sounds bloody awful ..

though perhaps fear of my own 

INTJ  Every time you open your mouth to say something intelligent, something entirely idiotic comes out instead.

Is why i mostly keep my mouth shut :X


----------



## MsBrightside (May 15, 2015)

Melian said:


> I always come up as ENTJ - The Executive. The hell is way too real....
> 
> *ENTJ*  Somebody is wrong, and theyre directing a large group of people! You cant do anything about it and will have to obey whatever inefficient policies they decide to implement.


I don't know if Canada has anything that resembles the NIH, but if it does, you should never work there. I worked at the NIH for several years, and that scenario sounds awfully familiar. 

My favorite example is the time 3 radiation inspectors came to the lab in a single afternoon. The 2nd came to make sure the 1st one did his job, and the 3rd one came to check on the 2nd one. 




LeoGibson said:


> You are definitely right. It's also why I don't put much stock in these types of things, because for too many people, personality is fluid depending on the circumstance and the time they are in. At least for me it is. I just took it again and came out like this,
> 
> *ENFJ*
> *Extravert(33%) iNtuitive(25%) Feeling(38%) Judging(33%)*
> ...


Way to come out of your shell! (Somehow you never struck me as the shy, retiring type, at least on the boards. )

I think that second one looks a lot worse, too. Mostly because of the needing help that you can't give part. Powerlessness is a terrible feeling.


Crumbling said:


> INTJ
> 
> Introvert(50%) iNtuitive(38%) Thinking(25%) Judging(11%)
> You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (50%)
> ...


Aw, try not to worry about it. Even if it did happen, you'd be in good company.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 16, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> ...Way to come out of your shell! (Somehow you never struck me as the shy, retiring type, at least on the boards. )....



Thank you. I try! 

Truth is, I'm not the shy retiring type, although at times I can be. I also don't think I'm alone in the fact that my personality can shift widely from whatever mindset I may be in at the time. Sometimes I am very anti-social and introverted as hell. At other times I can be charming and gregarious even in a room full of strangers. Sometimes I can even force myself to "turn it on" even if I'm feeling more withdrawn. The thing is, I think that while some people are the same way all the time, there are many of us that aren't. So these types of tests are only a gauge of where our heads are in that particular moment and that is it. Because I answered honestly with how I felt on both quizzes, but over a year apart and my mind is not in the same place it was.


----------



## Melian (May 18, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I don't know if Canada has anything that resembles the NIH, but if it does, you should never work there. I worked at the NIH for several years, and that scenario sounds awfully familiar.
> 
> My favorite example is the time 3 radiation inspectors came to the lab in a single afternoon. The 2nd came to make sure the 1st one did his job, and the 3rd one came to check on the 2nd one.



Oh, do we ever! I've worked in hospitals for the last decade, and the bureaucracy and inefficiency is overwhelming.


----------



## Tad (May 19, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> Thank you. I try!
> 
> Truth is, I'm not the shy retiring type, although at times I can be. I also don't think I'm alone in the fact that my personality can shift widely from whatever mindset I may be in at the time. Sometimes I am very anti-social and introverted as hell. At other times I can be charming and gregarious even in a room full of strangers. Sometimes I can even force myself to "turn it on" even if I'm feeling more withdrawn. The thing is, I think that while some people are the same way all the time, there are many of us that aren't. So these types of tests are only a gauge of where our heads are in that particular moment and that is it. Because I answered honestly with how I felt on both quizzes, but over a year apart and my mind is not in the same place it was.



The questions don't always get at the meat of the matter very effectively, I feel. Ultimately the gauge of an introvert versus an extrovert is where you get your energy from--on your own and/or focused on your interests for an introvert, or interacting with and being around people for an extrovert.

Think of a day at the stereotypical family re-union--spending all day talking with all sorts of people, many whom you don't really know, manic kids, big groups.... An introvert or an extrovert could have a great time all day, but as the sun is going down, do you want to go home and spend some quality time alone with your guitar because you are drained, or go out with a group to continue the party at a bar because you are buzzing with energy? (of course most people are more in the middle, not pure types).

For that matter my mother is a social introvert. She loves having people over, she has social activities going on almost every day of the week, the only thing that could make a dinner with guests better is even more guests....but she is an introvert and needs time on her own to re-charge, too. She'll find lots of time to be puttering around in the kitchen on her own or with just one or two people helping her, during those events.


----------



## Tad (Aug 5, 2015)

I thought this was interesting. Apparently I'm not that employable 

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/people-personality-type-most-likely-140119084.html


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm curious as to what I would be considered based on their profiles.


----------



## Tad (Aug 5, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I'm curious as to what I would be considered based on their profiles.



Online tests may or may not be all that accurate, but here is one you could try:
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

The Keirsey temperment sorter is closely related. These days I'm not sure if the free version breaks down to the 16 categories, or just 4 higher level ones. But the Keirey site has some of the better write ups of the the temperments (not quite identical to the Myers-Briggs interpretations, but very close)
http://keirsey.com/sorter/register.aspx


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 5, 2015)

INTJ apparently. Though some of those questions were vague the the point of absurdity.

Introvert(16%) iNtuitive(41%) Thinking(1%) Judging(6%)

You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (16%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (41%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (6%)

---


i*N*tuitive
....you can't just take the second letter of a word to make an acronym!! THATS CHEATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad (Aug 5, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> INTJ apparently. Though some of those questions were vague the the point of absurdity.
> 
> Introvert(16%) iNtuitive(41%) Thinking(1%) Judging(6%)
> 
> ...



They didn't want two different "I" letters in their options!

And that about lines up with what I expected you'd be (right down to not being able to make a call on thinking vs feeling). Not that I'm some perfect judge of these things, just saying that it sounds to me like the test had it about right.

Although the more interesting part is reading about your type, at least IMO. For most people they end up laughing in places, going "yep, that's me!"

From Keirsey, here is their version of INTP: mastermind http://www.keirsey.com/4temps/mastermind.asp

and INFP, Counselor http://www.keirsey.com/4temps/counselor.asp

You can read, and decide if you think one is a closer match than the other. (recalling that these are really made up categories, dividing people into boxes for the sake of matching a theory, then describing what people in each box seem to be like. The OCEAN/CANOE/'big-5' personality categories seem to have more real validity, but they just aren't as much fun).


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 5, 2015)

Thought I ought to do this test again and see how things change with time!

INFJ
Introvert(59%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(3%) Judging(44%)
You have distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (59%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have marginal or no preference of Feeling over Thinking (3%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

...wow, the most noticeable thing to me is how much more extraverted I've become as I started feeling better. I mean, sure, I am still a lot more introverted than most people but before I was practically 100-0 on that scale and now it is much more balanced. 



Tad said:


> You can read, and decide if you think one is a closer match than the other. (recalling that these are really made up categories, dividing people into boxes for the sake of matching a theory, then describing what people in each box seem to be like. The OCEAN/CANOE/'big-5' personality categories seem to have more real validity, but they just aren't as much fun).



Oddly enough, when I tried the OCEAN one I found it pretty much completely wrong on all the traits. Also, there is a distinct 'this is good and this is bad' vibe to the results which I really, really don't like.

I have to say, I'm kinda curious as to what you expected me to get, since you guessed Xyantha's! =p Maybe we should do a 'Tad guesses your results' thread!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 5, 2015)

INTP
Introvert(69%) iNtuitive(19%) Thinking(59%) Perceiving(9%)
You have distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (69%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (19%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (59%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (9%)

Mine ends in TP... Tee hee hee


----------



## Tad (Aug 5, 2015)

I thought about Xyantha's because she posted that she hadn't done this test, and was thinking about it. I have not thought about most peoples, including yours, sorry!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 5, 2015)

Tad said:


> I thought about Xyantha's because she posted that she hadn't done this test, and was thinking about it. I have not thought about most peoples, including yours, sorry!



If you mean me I wasn't really expecting you to, I just posted to post.


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 5, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Thought I ought to do this test again and see how things change with time!
> 
> INFJ
> Introvert(59%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(3%) Judging(44%)
> ...



Ha, another INFJ! We need to make a group or something . I've taken that test about 4 times now, and it's typically always more or less the same. I have felt more confident lately though so I'm wondering if my percentages might have changed a bit as well. 

And if the Ocean test is the one I'm thinking of, I totally share in your feelings about it. I think I remember one of my "traits" being that I was "damaged at the core" or something equally offensive. I mean, I'm not against criticism or anything but christ...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 6, 2015)

Tad said:


> I thought about Xyantha's because she posted that she hadn't done this test, and was thinking about it. I have not thought about most peoples, including yours, sorry!



Its because i am so obnoxious  (ahhh, that explains her...)

Btw the mastermind is totally me, good and bad. I think i have more empathy, but my fundamental values are captured there...especially at work!


----------



## kittymahlberg (Nov 17, 2015)

"INFJ  You are eternally damned to working for a morally corrupt company that aims to exploit the weak and generally degrade conditions for all of society."

So, my hell would definitely involve becoming in-house counsel. *shudder*

I think INFJ hell needs more unwanted social interaction, though. With beer-chugging frat boys. Lots of frat boys.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2015)

Entj .


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 21, 2015)

INTJ here.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Tad said:


> You can read, and decide if you think one is a closer match than the other. (recalling that these are really made up categories, dividing people into boxes for the sake of matching a theory, then describing what people in each box seem to be like. The OCEAN/CANOE/'big-5' personality categories seem to have more real validity, but they just aren't as much fun).



They're not 'made up categories' - that's a misunderstanding of the basic purpose of the Myers-Briggs personality types. The M-B types are not about categorising personalities - they're about categorising how people interact with one another, so that we can understand why we 'just can't get along' with certain people, and others seem to be 'a good fit'. The types were also created to analyze why certain groups and teams work together, and others fall apart - or have a lot of fun and yet have no useful output. 

M-B doesn't categorise me - it does explain why I get along with my wife (and accuately forecasts our friction points), and why I was once in a work team where lots of planning took place but no project emerged - and why another team I was in had a project up and running in no time. Interactions - that's what it's all about.


----------



## Tad (Nov 25, 2015)

I love the Myers-Briggs categories (and what Keirsey layered on top of them). I've found them useful in understanding myself, others, and how we interact. Heck, I subscribe to the Keirsey e-magazine. I find it a very effective tool that I use regularly.

But having read a bit about the development of both M-B and OCEAN, I'd say that at the very least in relative terms, M-B was made up from a mix of theory and intuition .... and they managed to gather enough data and come up with a good enough classification tool to turn it into something quite useful.

I'm just not convinced that saying the interaction of INTJ with ESTP will tend to be such-and-such has much more valid underpinnings than saying that the interaction of someone with sanguine humor with someone of choleric humor will be so-and-so. Both observations may be correct and useful, in a practical sense.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 25, 2015)

I appreciate tools like this, but I am also very aware that my own perception of its accuracy is based on my own views about how I think of myself and others. Just like we are biased to like people who think and act like we do, I think we are biased towards tools that tell us things we want to hear about ourselves and others. Because if we all said 'well that isn't true'...it would have no validity. It is because we hear things we like that we agree on it's usage.

I personally find that learning about people's history is far compelling and is more accurate to predict their moods and behaviours (it is more telling than a sweeping test). Past actions indicate decision making processes, goals, personality. And those are the indicators which I personally find more accurate at predicting future behaviour. For example, my boss told me a story about how before going corporate, he worked in a suit store. And because he thought he would need it, he bought 16 pairs of suits and like 16K. And then got a job where it was business casual. To me, that story tells me so, so much about his planning and judgement capabilities, as well as him getting so wound up in his own world that he makes shitty decisions. Even bankers only have a handful of suits. So, when he repeats those same mental tracks, I am not surprised afresh each time...because his behaviour is actually consistent. 

And that assumes that we are still operating under the assumption that each end of the 'spectrum' is valid (ie introversion vs extroversion)


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 26, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I appreciate tools like this, but I am also very aware that my own perception of its accuracy is based on my own views about how I think of myself and others. ...
> 
> I personally find that learning about people's history is far compelling and is more accurate to predict their moods and behaviours (it is more telling than a sweeping test). Past actions indicate decision making processes, ...



That's an interesting point and observation, and very, very useful for predicting how other people will act - and a good complement to M-B, which is not about how others will act, but how people interact with each other.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 26, 2015)

Tad said:


> I love the Myers-Briggs categories (and what Keirsey layered on top of them). I've found them useful in understanding myself, others, and how we interact. Heck, I subscribe to the Keirsey e-magazine. I find it a very effective tool that I use regularly.
> 
> But having read a bit about the development of both M-B and OCEAN, I'd say that at the very least in relative terms, M-B was made up from a mix of theory and intuition .... and they managed to gather enough data and come up with a good enough classification tool to turn it into something quite useful.
> 
> I'm just not convinced that saying the interaction of INTJ with ESTP will tend to be such-and-such has much more valid underpinnings than saying that the interaction of someone with sanguine humor with someone of choleric humor will be so-and-so. Both observations may be correct and useful, in a practical sense.



Basing a new hypothesis on a mix of theory and intuition isn't a bad place to start from - much of modern psychology and education has such underpinnings. What makes it useful is that people then apply the scientific method to the new hypothesis - use it, note the effects and errors, refine the hypothesis, try and apply it again. Psychology isn't a 'hard' or numerical science like chemistry or engineering, but it does have its own useful place, and good application of the scientific method.


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 2, 2015)

I find the summaries for my type (INTP) scary accurate. 



> overriding desire to observe from a detached position,


 Yup



> the most difficult aspect (for others) of the INTP, namely stubbornness. If an INTP is pushed into doing something he will automatically resist. ... best way to get an INTP to do something is to suggest the idea as an option and let him sleep on it. Ultimately, the INTP must always believe that it is his decision. Once he is satisfied that the decision was independently reached, then he is content.


Ohh yeah. I'm bad with this. Really bad. I can be led but not pushed. 



> Taking things out of context is the chief source of humour and many an INTP is a Monty Pythonite.... the humour of an INTP can be pretty zany and warped and may not be understood easily by others. ... Hence, the humour can become black and tactless, having felt little Feeling input.


Yes. Python, sick sense of humor, often jokes I make are too internally referenced to mean much to others.



> People can be a problem for INTPs: on the one hand they are fascinated by some types of people, especially more extraverted individuals, but a fear of irrational behaviour in others usually leads to caution. ... INTPs dislike making the first move and tend to mirror the emotional content of the other person.


Very much me, I do find some extraverts interesting and I hate talking to someone I don't know without having some context of how they tend to interact. 



> where friendship develops rapidly, almost instantly, is when an INTP meets another INTP or similar temperament. Communication between such people can become extremely intense, leaving outsiders baffled.... All forms of social graces and host-guest protocols become irrelevant. Both want only to share concepts and interests and absorb the intellectual stimulation of the other. Interruption of this process by any social necessity is undesired and annoying.


Only had this happen once, but it was veey intense and fast. Not an INTP though, they were one letter off but still similar personality.



> oblivious to external details unless something forces them to take notice. When an INTP goes into a new room, or walks through a city street, he is blind to much of the detail that people with an Se function would see immediately. ... And those objects he does happen to notice will belong to a small set of things that he is interested in anyway. Many other objects would only be noticed if another person points them out to him.


 By default I only notice objects and people that fit my interests. 100 percent me. 



> his home is usually spartan and utility-oriented. There will be little or no decorative objects, electronic equipment will be in abundance and the importance of any object will depend only on its usefulness. ... When an object is put aside, not to be returned to for a while, it will lie fully ignored until used again. Objects which lie unmoved for more than about 48 hours usually become invisible to the INTP, until such time as he has a use for them again. ... Corners of rooms, table tops and cupboards may become cluttered with objects, but while they don't move they remain effectively invisible and are unimportant.


 Bahaha the ONLY decorative item I own is a zombie garden gnome, bought while drunk shopping. Not a single picture on my walls, no nick knacks, I had a plant for a while but it died. And yes surfaces, corners, cupboards are cluttered so badly and I just don't notice the stuff is there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Dec 2, 2015)

Where were that description from? (it is one I've not read before, although as an INTP I do recognize it exactly!).

I try to restrain my 'sense of humor' on here because not everything comes across well in print, but my family well knows the pain of someone who can't resist taking any given word out of context and riffing off of that. And don't ask my wife about how many things are invisible to me ....


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 2, 2015)

Tad said:


> Where were that description from? (it is one I've not read before, although as an INTP I do recognize it exactly!).
> 
> I try to restrain my 'sense of humor' on here because not everything comes across well in print, but my family well knows the pain of someone who can't resist taking any given word out of context and riffing off of that. And don't ask my wife about how many things are invisible to me ....



 http://www.intp.org/intprofile.html 

Also Tad feel free to join in on the INTP master plan(s):


> of their work:
> Strategy #1:
> 1 Form a collective supermind.
> 2 Kill the INTJs.
> ...


 http://oddlydevelopedtypes.com/intp_survival 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Dec 2, 2015)

So, actually I'm married to an INTJ and rather fond of her the vast majority of the time, so I may have a beef with my brethren's plan! Although, the really fun MMO sounds appealing ...


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 2, 2015)

Tad said:


> So, actually I'm married to an INTJ and rather fond of her the vast majority of the time, so I may have a beef with my brethren's plan! Although, the really fun MMO sounds appealing ...


Sorry Tad, it's unavoidable. See below for the explanation:



> Perhaps you are wondering why it was thought necessary to kill all the INTJs. The INTP's explanation was as follows: "In the first place, they represent potential competition in the race to become the world's first cybernetic superpower. In the second place, the little smirk they always have when they manage to outdo us is just annoying. In the third place, their orderliness and punctuality make us look bad. No, the INTJs must definitely go. We don't want them destroying the supermind in one of their mad experiments, either."



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Dec 2, 2015)

Ah, see, I just accept that they are far more apt to make a plan actually work ....

Reading through the one essay, this part really rung true for me: 


> When he visits a place, whether new or already known, his Si function gives an overriding concern for the atmosphere or mood of the place.In his subconscious, he connects the present experiences of his surroundings with memories of his past, sometimes deep past. A sense of history, of universality, is almost always invoked. When on holiday, the INTP wants to experience above all the ambience of each location. Specific details in the present are relatively unimportant and will not be well remembered. However, the atmosphere or mood will be remembered long after, as though it were a solid object.



Good to know I'm not the only one to experience trips that way -- mostly when I talk about vacations with people, I get puzzled looks.


----------

